# Happy birthday, Nicomon!!!



## Setwale_Charm

Happy 54th!!


----------



## wildan1

Comme "vous autres" dites, *Bonne fête*, Nicomon ! ...Chanceuse en plus de la fêter par le beau temps (moi je dois attendre le temps maussade de novembre)


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you Setwale for starting this thread. Though I find it scary to see this huge number on my screen.  Then again... I don't really feel 54 at heart 

Merci à toi aussi Wildan. Il fait beau et chaud à Montréal, sauf qu'à plus de 25C avec humidité relative de 74%, je cours les climatiseurs.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

T'as fait exprès pour qu'on ait 90 ans à nous deux ? 
 Bonne fête Nico ! (il est peut-être petit, mais je pense à ta ligne, moué ! )
Des énoooormes bisourlettes !


----------



## Trisia

Ah bon, chez nous il fait plus chaud que ça; presque votre âge  (edit: there were 41 degrees when I posted the link)

Mais ni la chaleur ni la manque d'humidité ne peuvent pas m'empêcher de vous souhaiter *Joyeux Anniversaire* (Quand-même!) 

Quand est-ce qu'on mange le gâteau?


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Nicomon said:


> Thank you Setwale for starting this thread. Though I find it scary to see this huge number on my screen.


Oh, allez, je sais ce que c'est. Ce n'est pas si grave... Vous entrez juste dans l'âge sén... heu... de raison.

Bon anniversaire!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mon Dieu, mon Dieu!! ca n`est venu a mon esprit que maintenant!!! Je croyais pour quelque raison que Nicomon est un homme!! Si seulement je savais que c`est une dame je n`aurais jamais indique l`age!!! Mais bon.. vous friez mieux en ayant peur d`un autre numero - le numero de vos message tres utiles pour nous tous


----------



## geve

Joyeux 19723ème jour, Nico  Et bon premier anniversaire sur WR : une vraie jeunesse  mais je te rassure, tu fais bien plus. 

N'oublie pas de bien te couvrir, en cette période estivale !


----------



## Nicomon

*Merci tout le monde!*​ 
*Karine*, il était délicieux ce petit gâteau; je l'ai avalé en 2 bouchées, sans remords. Y'en a d'autres, à ta patisserie? Je suis un peu restée sur mon appétit. 
*Trisia*, je me réserve le lapin... et je vous invite toutes (et toi aussi Nil) à partager le reste de ce beau gâteau (et encore merci pour le petit lapin PM)
*Nil*, je ne comprends pas sén... 
*Geve,* j'ai bien quelques cheveux gris... mais il ne m'est pas encore poussé de moustache.** Et merci pour les lunettes soleil. Je mettrai peut-être pas le bonnet, par contre. 
*Setwale, *t'en fais pas, d'autres avant toi m'ont prise pour une homme... même avec un noeud rose sur la tête.  

*Je vous envoie 19 724 bisous*​


----------



## Kelly B

Sorry I'm late! I hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## Nicomon

Thanks Kelly. And you're not that late... there's still plenty of cake left.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomonlapin, je suis désolée d'être tellement en retard, cette fois je n'étais pas côté jardin (grand) mais plutôt côté cour (d'honneur), ici.

S'il te plait, ne pleure pas sur les années passées, sinon gare!!!

Deux cadeaux pour toi, une encyclopédie personnalisée et un gâteau qui ne l'est pas moins ...

*   Bon anniversaire, Nicole  *​


----------



## Nicomon

Merci  Brigitte pour ces cadeaux personnalisés, bien choisis. Et ton retard est tout à fait justifié. Je n'ai pas compris tout de suite où tu étais, puis de lien en lien (et en me rappelant un certain PM) j'ai trouvé. Si j'avais pu choisir... j'aurais moi aussi été côté cour d'honneur.  Bon retour!

Je nous offre à tous un beau séjour à Avignon.


----------

